# Rye Whisky recommendations



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I am looking for some recommendations for Rye Whisky. I usally drink Bulliet Bourbon or Jack Daniels Whisky. I thought I would try some Rye, but don't know where to go.

Thanks 
Harland


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

The only one I've ever really tasted is Black Maple Hill 23yr. It's an acquired taste in my opinion. My first taste, I noticed a very clear, hot, alcohol aroma that overpowered me and I didn't quite like it. I've had it a few more times straight, and am getting a little more familiar with it. I usually mix with it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jim Beam makes a decent rye.
Old Overholt is good as well.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wild Turkey Rye when I can find it.
Jim Beam Rye when I can't.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

-Black Maple Hill is good but IMHO a tad pricey.
-Michters is good
-Rittenhouse Rye (the 100% bonded version) is tasty and a great value at less than $20 bucks

Ive never tried the Old Potrero Rye but have heard some very good reviews


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The best Rye you can find, in it's price range!!!:tu

http://www.oldripvanwinkle.com/newbs/vw/website3.nsf/docsbykey/HNEY-5FFLWJ?opendocument


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

On the lower end,

I'd go with the Rittenhouse Rye (100º Bottled in Bond) or the Sazerac (often referred to as Sazerac Jr.)

Limited release stuff - once a year Buffalo Trace releases:

Sazerac 18 year old Rye
Van Winkle Family Reserve Rye 13 year old
Thomas H. Handy (newest addition to the Antique Collection)

Heaven Hill´s:

Rittenhouse Rye 21 years old

Willet Rye (private barrel purchased rye, 22 years of age, whiskey currently warehoused by the Willet folks).

-------

Then there's the 
"Vintage" line.
Black Maple Hill
Classic Cask
Mitcher's

Personally if you're just screwing around... Get the Van Winkle Family Reserve or which ever of the others you can obtain cheapest. My sources have it that all the older rye available today is the same whiskey from at most, two sources, bottled and profiled differently. The Heaven Hill Rittenhouse Rye 21 *might* be the only significant exception.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Revisited the Black Maple Hill Rye last night (it was 18yr, not 23). I paired it with a Caibaguan Guapo and it was a double dose of great tastes.

It's growing on me. Still a very distinct flavor, but I'm able to pull out more of the sweet spicy aromas and tastes.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

I wanted one rye to drink straight- a sippin rye- and dropped major coin on a bottle of Rittenhouse 21 yr. It is truly a unique whisky - very different than the scotch or Bourbon I am familar with. I think it is growing on me but will always be an occasional dram.:ssJerry


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Jim Beam makes a decent rye.
> Old Overholt is good as well.


I second that. The Jim Beam is pretty decent. This is spiteful stuff, though...not nearly as smooth as bourbon IMHO.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> Revisited the Black Maple Hill Rye last night (it was 18yr, not 23).


CVI hides it, but the current supplier of BMH is the same one that is supplying all the rest of the older rye on the market.

Something else to be semi weary of... In the not so distant future, the rye well is likely to run dry. The supply that is out there right now with significant age on it wasn't being backed up annually. One reason why it has succeeded in reaching old age is there wasn't a strong market for it (prior to the last few years).

If you find yourself really liking something, it might not be a bad idea to pick up a spare... or two.



GAW said:


> I wanted one rye to drink straight- a sippin rye- and dropped major coin on a bottle of Rittenhouse 21 yr. It is truly a unique whisky - very different than the scotch or Bourbon I am familar with. I think it is growing on me but will always be an occasional dram.:ssJerry


Which barrel # is your bottle from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Chè said:


> CVI hides it, but the current supplier of BMH is the same one that is supplying all the rest of the older rye on the market.
> 
> Something else to be semi weary of... In the not so distant future, the rye well is likely to run dry. The supply that is out there right now with significant age on it wasn't being backed up annually. One reason why it has succeeded in reaching old age is there wasn't a strong market for it (prior to the last few years).
> 
> ...


It is barrel No. 6 - Bottle 96. :ssJerry


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The best Rye you can find, in it's price range!!!:tu
> 
> http://www.oldripvanwinkle.com/newbs/vw/website3.nsf/docsbykey/HNEY-5FFLWJ?opendocument


Didn't really examine this post before but this is absolutely correct Johnny. :tu

Why? What most don't realize is the VWFR whiskey isn't 13 years old (it hasn't been since 1998 or so when it was first released). What's bottled these days is roughly 19 years old. Compare it's price to BMH's 18 year old rye. Then realize the two are almost certainly comprised of whiskey from the same original source roughly the same age.

Someone else mentioned Mitcher's - I assume the 10 year old? If so, ever wonder why it's cost is similar to the other 18+ year old rye whiskies? It isn't 10 years old either and is the same age range as the rest.

The fact that Van Winkle has kept the cost close to what a 13 year old rye should cost in comparison to the other older claims, whilst the whiskey actually is as old as the "older claims" - makes it a GREAT BUY, by comparison.

MHO


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.templetonrye.com/


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I keep a bottle of Old Overholt in the cabinet for the odd rye-based cocktail but I don't much care for the taste of it straight. If you're drinking Bulliet then you'll probably like rye whiskey as that's about as close to rye as a bourbon can get and still be called bourbon.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

"Rye Whiskey, Rye Whiskey. Rye Whiskey I cried. I'll drink that Rye whiskey till the day that I die...."

Don't remember what song that's from but I think it had something to do with rye whiskey.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Chorus: Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, rye whiskey, I cry.
If I don't get rye whiskey, I surely will die.

If the ocean was whiskey, and I was a duck,
I'd dive to the bottom and never come up.

(Chorus)

I'll tune up my fiddle and rosin my bow,
And I'll make myself welcome wherever I go.

(Chorus)

I'll eat when I'm hungry; I'll drink when I'm dry.
If I don't get rye whiskey, I surely would die.

(Chorus)

Hiccups, oh, Lordy, how bad I do feel.
Hiccups, oh, Lordy, how bad I do feel.

This link has a sample of the song.

http://www.lyon.edu/wolfcollection/songs/harnessrye1276.mp3

This link has the complete lyrics:
http://ingeb.org/songs/imarambl.html


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

mugwump said:


> I keep a bottle of Old Overholt in the cabinet for the odd rye-based cocktail but I don't much care for the taste of it straight. If you're drinking Bulliet then you'll probably like rye whiskey as that's about as close to rye as a bourbon can get and still be called bourbon.


Agree. Bulleit is high in rye and I think not exactly old enough to vote. Old _Overcoat_ isn't heavily matured either, I don't think. Different distillery and entire production etc. thus no real comparison to bulleit, but my understanding is the defunct but still famous A. H. Hirsch bourbons were fairly high rye mash. In other words, high rye doesn't always have to equate to a glass full of sandpaper or sharpnel.:ss

That is to say I think well aged rye or high rye bourbon can be quite a bit different than their younger counterparts. The major exceptions recently appears to be Buffalo Trace's release of Thomas H. Handy barrel strength rye. I still haven't figured out how that's as young as is claimed but as refined and polished as it tastes. And then the Rittenhouse Rye BIB 100, which is very subtle and rather sub-dued for a young rye.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Old Overholt is good as well.


I downed quite a bit of Old Overcoat in my misbegotten youth...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Had some Vintage Rye 21yr last night that was very smooth. I picked up a flavor like apple juice concentrate amongst all the other flavors.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I finally went out and bought some Wild Turkey Rye Whisky. I am drinking it right now and it isn't too bad. It something I am going to drink more often so this bottle isn't a lost.

Thanks for all the advice
Harland


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Eternal Rider said:


> I finally went out and bought some Wild Turkey Rye Whisky. I am drinking it right now and it isn't too bad. It something I am going to drink more often so this bottle isn't a lost.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice
> Harland


There is supposed to be a new released W.T. "Russell's Reserve" Rye. You didn't by chance get a hold of that - did ya?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Chè said:


> There is supposed to be a new released W.T. "Russell's Reserve" Rye. You didn't by chance get a hold of that - did ya?


It was W.T. 101 Straight Rye that I bought. I haven't seen the "Russell's Reserve" around here, might have to look for some.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.pernod-ricard-usa.com/media/pr.php?id=26&pr_id=265

I found this on it.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Chè said:


> http://www.pernod-ricard-usa.com/media/pr.php?id=26&pr_id=265
> 
> I found this on it.


Thanks 
Iwill be looking for some of this, it sounds good.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Picked up a bottle of Sazerac Rye ($20) to give it a try. I'll post a review after I've had a few drinks.

www.sazerac.com


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't think it's a rye whiskey, but I highly recommend 
1792 Ridgemont Reserve Barrel Select Bourbon Whiskey for some nice evening time sipping!


----------

